
How Kids Learn with iPads - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/03/17/ipads-changing-the-way-children-learn-today
======
Jaromil
Teaching kids with technology is always dilemma. Good article.

------
soohayden
Really well researched, interesting article on a timely topic.

------
jrh
Wow, very interesting and well written! Ipads are amazing.

------
gkrovblit
Petty interesting article.

